

Mental disorders affect 1 in 5 US children each year - sofperseus
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23567-mental-disorders-affect-1-in-5-us-children-each-year.html?cmpid=RSS|NSNS|2012-GLOBAL|online-news

======
Yaa101
I think the mental disorder is more an authority disorder, in like "If you
don't do as I say then I will declare you a madman".

[http://www.madinamerica.com/2012/02/why-anti-
authoritarians-...](http://www.madinamerica.com/2012/02/why-anti-
authoritarians-are-diagnosed-as-mentally-ill/)

